# Bait and rig for trout on LAke Isabella



## houdini99 (Jan 21, 2008)

Fishing first time this year and would appreciate advise on rig and bait for trout at Isabella.


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

use a small ball of powerbait dough on a small gold hook with 6/10 lb. line with a bb lead shot attached about 6-8 inches above hook. Fish the windiest corners/banks you can stand. 5- 20 ft off the bank on the bottom. This works almost everywhere.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

That depends upon how YOU like to fish. If you want to set up at one location, toss out lines and wait, then I'd get some Powerbait - any color as long as it's CHARTRUSE!!. Roll up a small ball on a #8 gold hook. line rigged with a 1/16 or 1/8 ounce slip sinker (egg sinker works fine). Lay down the poles, open the bail, and wait.
If you're more into "jigging", a small black, popeye with a little bit of chartruse power bait, jigged two to three feet under a bobber works fine.
I you really want to cast and wind, get a 1/8 ounce gold Cleo or 1/8 ounce chartruse rooster tail and walk the banks casting!.
Ask at the boathouse what's working, and watch the other fishermen that are reeling the fish in - duplicate the successful patterns!


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, chartruse for me as well. other bait options would be crappie minnows, redworms, meal worms, waxworms, even corn and velveta! Jigging popeyes and icejigs is very productive as well. tip the jigs with small amount of bait and use with light line and small bobber, I like to use a 6-7 foot rod with some action at the tip with 6 lb. line spooled on a small spinnig reel. Can make long casts and not wear you out poppeyeing all day.


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah found out the stocking was delayed by the fish hauler and ICE storm in ky. gonna stock on the 29th now...
I have had good luck with Little cleo spoons and inline spinners like roostertails and joes spinners. Anything gold and flashy. Lots of guys use powerbait in the corn color with a split shot about 18 inches up the line..Minnows are always good fished the same way little split shot and a mini marshmellow on the hook to keep the minnow moving. The minnow will hide on the bottom without a meller to float them up, then they always are trying to get to the bottom to hide ...Lures are my favorite but I like to keep moving when its cold....


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

I am catch en em evry day they are on !!!!


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

4 more today by noon 1 golden 3 bows they are stocking brookies and browns 2!!!!


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

not much going on in the bright sun only luck is early and late or a good overcast day...they are putting in brookie and browns, goldens friday..today i will be there trying to get my 4 or maybe an extra ticket 8 !!! Fish On !!


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

smokeyjoe said:


> not much going on in the bright sun only luck is early and late or a good overcast day...they are putting in brookie and browns, goldens friday..today i will be there trying to get my 4 or maybe an extra ticket 8 !!! Fish On !!


Man what are you using to catch em there? I ve been twice got skunked both times. I usually fish in the back by the boathouse and used minnows powerbait and some rooster tail


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

today I got my 6 on black popeyes and 1/8 gold cleo...nice browns, brookies, and goldens in today.. ...try to get to the south end saturday morning wade up the lake a bit 100yds you will catch em. no float today on the popeye working it kinda medium not fast keep it mid way top to bottom..


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks -tired of going home empty handed


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

try 6 lb line it makes a differnce. 
1/32 size 0 popeye


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I ve been trying lighter and lighter line..i think thats most of my problem. I had a trout turn to hit the lure then turn back...i must of spooked him with my heavier line..


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i couldnt get the trout to bite yesterday but i only talked to one guy who caught one fish. but, the bass bit really well , i was hoping to catch a brookie though.


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

caught my four today on cleo spoon and powerbait. 
north end ..they stocked today in the lot lake is way up ...fish'n is ggoooodd


----------

